# 2011 Halloween pre-party video...



## CowboyGibber (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, new guy here (first time poster, long time haunter).

I just thought I would share a video I put together in October 2011 as a teaser/trailer for our annual Halloween Party.

It's based on the intro to the show True Blood. Having watched that show for a couple years I always thought it might be fun to incorporate that into a halloween party video, so this year I finally got around to it.

Here is the direct link as I'm not sure how to embed video's on the site yet. If anyone can tell me how to do that or embed the video into the thread it would be appreciated!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like you got the embed code right. Video is cool, too!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CowboyGibber (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks! I was pleasantly surprised that the link embedded itself.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome display. It would be great to see the real time video of some of the props. It looks like u have some awesome props.


----------



## CowboyGibber (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Walter. I've had fun over the years putting some of those props together.

I need to pull the video files from this years party. Sadly I haven't done this yet.

Here's a link to my 2008 pre-party set-up which shows many of the props and layout. It's unedited (like 13 minutes long so you may want to skip around).

Halloween on Vimeo


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on the teaser trailer. You did a good job matching the True Blood opening style.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

And where was my invitation? I can't believe I wasn't invited!! :googly:


----------



## CowboyGibber (Feb 4, 2012)

BrotherMysterio said:


> And where was my invitation? I can't believe I wasn't invited!! :googly:


There is always next year BrotherMysterio! 

For anyone interested, here is a quick video I put together showing some of the props from this years party.

Halloween props 2011 on Vimeo


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

..


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

CowboyGibber said:


> There is always next year BrotherMysterio!


. . . waiting for an invitation arrive . . . goin' to a party where no-one's still alive . . .


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Loving some of those props. Nice job!!!


----------

